# Thoughts on workbench vs mobile station miter saw build



## isuhunter (Mar 28, 2018)

Apologies if this isn't the right forum…I'm working on designing a new workbench for my garage and wanted to incorporate my miter saw into it as the Makita LS1018 saw on a ryobi stand isn't the best setup. Also I love all of the harbor freight toolboxes built into the benches. This is going in a corner of the garage (wall on the left) and I have 9' of working space. Originally I was going to build a 9' bench but then decided maybe 8 would be better and allow for a place to hang clamps and other tools on the end.

Two concerns:

1. As I'm designing this it dawns on me that the corner of my garage would limit my length of board I could cut. My solution put it on casters - but now i'm thinking this thing is going to be weigh as much as an elephant.

2. Would I really want all of my nice mechanics tools subject to a heavily sawdust area when using the mitre saw? Does anyone else saw on a bench with a harbor freight chest? If so, does dust find its way into the drawers?

Here is what I had been designing when I started questioning the weight and position.










Here is the garage - it will replace the existing work bench and hopefully incorporate the larger HF 44" chest.










Would you guys go about it completely different?


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Personally, I don't like the idea of putting a miter saw on a fixed stand. I like the flexibility of moving it around as needed to fit the stock. If you build a mobile base that raises the bed of the saw to match your other benches or work surfaces, you have all kinds of options for supporting long cuts other than a roller stand.
Of course I have had to relocate my shop 6 times so far and need to maintain flexibility for the next move.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I would ask myself the question of whether I use my miter saw frequently enough to justify having permanently mounted to the bench top. I agree with Little Shaver that it is good to be able to move the miter saw around dependent upon the type of cuts you're making in a certain type of stock. Plus, you would have to move all the project pieces, tools, cut-offs and whatever else off the bench whenever you wanted to cut longer stock.
If you really have desire to have your miter saw built into your bench, you should consider making it so it flips over and out of the way when not in use. There are some excellent videos of benches with flip up miter saws on YouTube. They are well worth watching.


----------



## bmerrill (Mar 14, 2018)

Mobility is the key. 
In Vol 7/No. 43 Oct/Nov 2011 issue of Woodcraft Magazine on page 58 is a very nice mobile miter station / lumber rack that may suit your needs. Plans with build photos are included in the digital download. 
https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/deluxe-crosscut-station-with-lumber-rack


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine is mobile, however I never move it. It depends on the length of stock it can handle. If you have 8' of wall space on the left, you probably don't need it to be mobile.


----------



## isuhunter (Mar 28, 2018)

Awesome comments guys! I think you make some very valid points. Moving stuff off the bench, portability and matching other benches.

I'm thinking a smaller portable stand with collapsible wings that match bench height.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I keep mine on the stand I got free with purchase that is non-folding and is only as large as the saw, no outfeed support, but a mobile base. I put a solid piece of ply on top and built a dust shroud around the back of the saw that has a 4" fitting for my DC.









To the left of my saw I have about 8' to the wall and a 5' bench along side the MS that is about 7" below the table level of the MS. When ever I have cuts that need support to the left of the blade I have a "block" H-shaped plywood construction that matches the height of the workbench to the height of the MS table. Sometimes I need to move a few things back on the bench, but the block is placed close to the front edge of the workbench to support the stock. I've only got about 20" to the right of the blade before the air compressor get in the way. When I need to cut more than 20" I can flip the wheels down on the MS stand and angle the right side into the room to clear the compressor. I would vote against any sort of flip out of the way set up, as it's generally the tool for the majority of the quick cuts I make in the shop.


----------

